# whether you believe me or not



## dragnet

...and I was wondering if anyone could help me write the following reply to her in Czech...

"Causation or mere correlation? Whether you believe me or not, that (causation or correlation) is not even an issue to me.
The credibility of the heart has taken an irreparable hit. Not yours, mind you, but mine (or "the heart belongs not to you but me") because i can't be sure if i'm genuinely thoughtful or just plain annoying anymore. 
You hurt me more than you should, if only because feelings are not meant to be cursorily managed like items on a to-do list."

Here's my incredibly lame try at translation...I understand that it's completely ungrammatical, as I had to basically use the dictionary for almost all expressions...Oh well, I tried...

"korelace nebo příčina? zda tebe věřit mi, te ba ani důležité to me.
spolehlivost k srdce poškodili nenapravitelně. notabene, srdce patří k  tebe but me.  protoze  ja už ne už ne zda opravdu pozorný nebo skoro  otravný.
te ublížit me víc než te měl by. kdyby tak protoze nálada určený  povrchně zařídil jakoby nalada položky k seznam pracovních úkolů."

I really wanna try to convey to her as much of the original sentiment as possible...can anyone please help?


----------



## ilocas2

It's hard to translate it, so this is an attempt

Příčina nebo jenom pouhá shoda? Bez ohledu na to, jestli mi věříš nebo ne, tímto se ani nezabývám. Důvěryhodnost srdce dostala nesmazatelné šrámy. Ne tvoje, uvědom si, ale moje, protože si nemůžu být jistý, jestli jsem skutečně ohleduplný nebo už prostě nepříjemný. Ubližuješ mi víc, než bys měla, i kdyby jen tím že city nejsou k tomu, aby byly jen letmo zaškrtávány jako položky na seznamu povinností.


----------



## Vladia

Následek mající svoji příčinu či pouhá souvztažnost? Ať již mi věříš, či nikoliv, tato (kauzalita nebo souvztažnost) není problémem, jenž by mě tížil. Sázka na důvěru, uložená v hloubi  srdce, utrpěla nezhojitelnou ránu. Neutrpělas ji ty ,však ty víš, ale já  (neboť to srdce je moje, ne tvoje), protože si nemohu být jist, zdali jsem ještě brán jako ohleduplný či už pouze únavný. Ranilas mě víc než jsem si zasloužil, i kdyby jen tím, že city nejsou jen položky určené k odškrtnutí z denního seznamu povinností ....


----------



## ilocas2

Vladia's translation si much more better than mine


----------



## dragnet

Thank you so much for your helpful replies, Vladia and ilocas2


----------

